# Facebook



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

So a friend of mine told me that my stbxw has removed any and all photos that I was in from her facebook photo log, even pictures of me and the kids.

She has also done that at the house. She is doing her best to wipe away any and all trace of me.

I just can't believe I mean so little to her now.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear that 
if it helps, sometimes it means she had to do it so she isn't looking at pics of you and feeling bad, sad, lonely, a way for her to help move on. Not that you mean so little, but that you meant a lot and "you are everywhere".


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> So a friend of mine told me that my stbxw has removed any and all photos that I was in from her facebook photo log, even pictures of me and the kids.
> 
> She has also done that at the house. She is doing her best to wipe away any and all trace of me.
> 
> I just can't believe I mean so little to her now.


Mine has done the same on FB/google plus. It's hurtful and it hurts my adult kids to see him act like this. Maybe she did this to try to help her get over you maybe she didn't like seeing reminders for the pain she is causing.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Your pics remind her how screwed up she is. She cannot have any encumberence to the feeding of her ego and selfishness.

Don't fret, just see it for what it is.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Bandit,
She did the same thing at the house too, took all the pictures down in the house, except in the kids bedroom. It's like she is making it like I never even existed at all.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Your pics remind her how screwed up she is. She cannot have any encumberence to the feeding of her ego and selfishness.
> 
> Don't fret, just see it for what it is.


i agree with this one


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm the LBS and I took down his things off the walls and replaced them with other wall decor, took the wedding pics down, replaced with pics of the kids, him and the kids and me and the kids. It was just easier not to see them. I wasn't doing it to be hurtful to him. I did it to make life easier. Hard to see our wedding pics every day when he tells me he doesn't love me and has never loved me. Seems like the wedding pics were a sham. 

It hurts, and it will hurt for a long time. We've been separated 4 months now. There are ups and downs, but the ups start to last longer over time, the downs still happen, but please keep your chin up and know that this will pass. I hurt for you and for everyone else going through this. It's terrible to know that so many people are getting hurt even though there was a promise when we all took those vows.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> Bandit,
> She did the same thing at the house too, took all the pictures down in the house, except in the kids bedroom. It's like she is making it like I never even existed at all.


Why are you in the house to see this? Don't even go in. Your kids can walk to the door. This isn't your home anymore, so why do you care how she decorates? 

Another reason she took the pics down is so her boyfriends won't see them. 

Hard to swallow, but you need to in order to move on.

Peace brother... I'm rooting for ya all the way.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

True. We don't have pictures up of us. We just never got to it, but me and the older kids were talking about re-decorating "his" room and turn it into a kid friendly room. He took all of his belongings before he ever moved out... but we are wanting to change things so it's not so "in our face" reminders of the pain he left in his absence in our lives. 

I am still being the devoted wife and have pics of him no FB ... do you have any pics of her on FB?


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Taking them all off right now, blocked her from facebook. I don't need to know what's going on in her life and vice versa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

That's my boy. My little Proud is growing up! Sniff, sniff...:

It will be interesting to see how the spoiled little brat reacts.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

My H didn't totally block me but he does have it set so that 'family' can see very little that he does. You can customize it that way. I personally do put pics of my kids on there (that's the only way he sees them regularly since he doesn't see them regularly) to show him what they are doing etc... but I guess I could stop doing that. I am not sure which would make him miss them more... (isn't that awful - they don't feel missed and are expecting very little from him).


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Who cares how she reacts.

her loss.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

My stbxw took all traces of me off her FB page weeks ago. It hurt, since it was a kick in the stomach type of reminder of just how done she was with the marriage. I did the same as well.

Just part of the process of moving on, Proud. You need to accept it as just that.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> Who cares how she reacts.
> 
> her loss.


True. But it is one more link in the chain of her control over him that he has snipped away, and from what we've seen, she likes controlling him and playing with him.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, he's taking back control.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I figured I would strike first, block her....show her I can move on too!


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

This should be no surprise however heart breaking it might be. Maybe her new bf does not like them. She's moved on, so should you. That slight hope you have that she might be coming back, destroy it...

Remove her as your source of happiness. Start dating other people.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Doesn't blocking her seem a bit childish. I mean you do have every right to be upset with her for the way she is acting, but you will only be proving to her that her decision to leave was right. Take the higher path and treat her with kindness and act indifferent when she acts childish.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Childish?

No. She wants a separate life, so lives are separate.

lol. Not childish. She doesn't deserve a window into his life.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

@Nsweet,
It has been too hard to move forward with my life when her status updates and pictures filter into my facebook stream. I don't need to see that. In her words and every action, I don't matter to her anymore, other than the father of her children. 

She doesn't need to see what I'm doing, be happy that I'm still sad.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Childish in that "If you won't put out pictures up I guess we're not friends anymore!". Most people pitch childish fits if they don't get their way right now and overlook years of fond memories for instant gratification. And if you think about it we're really no different than two school children bickering over a toy when divorcing. 

Who cares if she wants a divorce it's only a piece of paper. What really matters is the friendship that carred on when marriage wasn't rosey. And by reacting in such a negative way you're really not showing the person that onced loved but someone they want to run away from.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

So let me get this straight, I was the one that was rejected, I took the high road to move out of the house so she can continue her in home day care, she has already introduced a "just friends" person into my children's lives, but I'm selfish because I don't want to have to see what she is up to? ARE YOU SERIOUS???


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

What?

Obviously you've never been cheated on. lol.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> @Nsweet,
> It has been too hard to move forward with my life when her status updates and pictures filter into my facebook stream. I don't need to see that. In her words and every action, I don't matter to her anymore, other than the father of her children.
> 
> She doesn't need to see what I'm doing, be happy that I'm still sad.


Who says you need to share your feelings with facebook and the rest of the world. Last time I checked no one puts a gun to your head and tells you to check up on their updates and feel bad about that little nick in time they choose to tell others on FB about. For all you know she could be lying to make herself feel better and get validation from all of her friends. You know she is going through hard times too even though she may be hiding it well. She has to face reality everytime she thinks about her kids and they ask about her/you returning depending on your situation.

Let me ask you. How were your last conversations with her before all of this started?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol Wow.

Why subject himself to her trying to make herself feel better?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

that_girl said:


> What?
> 
> Obviously you've never been cheated on. lol.


Nsweet's wife left him for her best friend. 

He takes the "lets be friends", non-confrontational approach to adultery and divorce.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Nsweet's wife left him for her best friend.
> 
> He takes the "lets be friends", non-confrontational approach to adultery and divorce.


Wow.

Maybe that's why she left. No offense, but that is very beta male. Not very attractive.

Friends don't eff each other over and cause each other pain on purpose.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Nsweet.....let me guess you were the one that rejected your spouse huh? 

Our conversations were good, I was doing everything I could to save the marriage, I begged for marriage counseling, she didn't even want to attempt.

I'm sorry for sounding heartless but she had about six months to a year to process this (while I was still there for her). I've dealt with all of this the last three months, while being out of the house, seeing the kids half the time, and not having her by my side.

She values going out, drinking, partying, trying to relieve her 20's now more than the stability of the family.

Yet I'm the one who is selfish?


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

that_girl said:


> What?
> 
> Obviously you've never been cheated on. lol.


You're wrong,
My wife is divorcing me for another man, and I have been through the OP's situation and so much more. I choose not to react negatively even though it hurts.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't listen to him, PIW.

You're fine.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nsweet said:


> You're wrong,
> My wife is divorcing me for another man, and I have been through the OP's situation and so much more. I choose not to react negatively even though it hurts.


Blocking someone on FB is not negative. 

It just closes the door into his life. Which is what happens when you leave someone.

Geebus. I'm done talking about this with you.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Well in every turn I've taken the high road, I've had to see the other person's truck in my driveway by accident when I went to visit my kids.

I can't be friends with this new person, I don't know who she is. I don't respect her, more so she doesn't respect me. She has turned into a vain, selfish, self centered person.

Pardon me if I don't want to bend over backwards to appease her guilt in LEAVING ME!!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol Right?

Don't worry about being her friend. She surely isn't being yours.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Wow.
> 
> Maybe that's why she left. No offense, but that is very beta male. Not very attractive.
> 
> Friends don't eff each other over and cause each other pain on purpose.


Wow that is very disrespectful and immature, no offence.

And I choose to overcome my anger problems to treat her with kindness whenever we talk. I could act like Mel Gibson but it would improve anything. Benevolence over beligerence.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Nsweet,
I've been very amiacble with her when it comes to the children


----------



## hurtinme (Feb 16, 2012)

Nsweet, as far as I have read proud already owns the higher ground , good caring husband and father who still remains a good father protecting his family. He needs to protect himself also pain becomes an addiction and if fb hurts then get rid I say why would you subject yourself to that. Keep goin proud mate we will get thre eventually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nsweet said:


> Wow that is very disrespectful and immature, no offence.
> 
> And I choose to overcome my anger problems to treat her with kindness whenever we talk. I could act like Mel Gibson but it would improve anything. Benevolence over beligerence.


All he did was delete her off FB.

:rofl:

It's not a big deal. Honest. He doesn't go crazy around here. Dude.

I wasn't meaning to be rude, but rolling over and playing dead when your wife does this is just very beta and most women aren't attracted to that.

I''m glad it's working out for you though.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

hurtinme said:


> Nsweet, as far as I have read proud already owns the higher ground , good caring husband and father who still remains a good father protecting his family. He needs to protect himself also pain becomes an addiction and if fb hurts then get rid I say why would you subject yourself to that. Keep goin proud mate we will get thre eventually.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then is sounds like he's doing everything right.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Hurtin,
You are right. I mean no disrespect to anyone here, we are all here because something tragic and very painful has hurt us. I tried at first being my stbxw's friend, but that was not allowing me to move on. She has obviously moved on from me, so I should allow myself the same option. I don't want this, I've been forced to move on from this. But don't I deserve to have someone love me, treat me as a priority, not an option or fall back? I know my kids didn't ask for our family stability to be destroyed. It's a shame that my wife lost all this weight, and now she decides she is "better" than me now.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> It's a shame that my wife lost all this weight, and now she decides she is "better" than me now.


Don't worry. Immoral people like your wife have no self control. She'll gain all that weight back plus more in three years.

By then you will have slimmed down too, and found yourself a sweet little honey who will honor and respect you.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Here's the thing, she is still constantly in my thoughts. We were together for 11 years. I can stare out at a store we shopped at and have the mind movies play in my head. I have such a great memory that right now it's been killer. Being the dumpee, the pain is 10x worse. You have to deal with the rejection, you question "what did I do, what could I have changed?" I guarantee that while my wife was battling her feelings, she never ONCE had to question if I loved her, if I found her attractive. What's worse is that when we were going through this she texted me that she realized I was the one for her forever, that she did love me. Less than 3 weeks later she told me she wanted a divorce. I fought for her until I moved out 4 days before Christmas (Merry Christmas Family). She did not fight for me! How disposable do you think that made me feel? That I was day old trash that just can be put out on the curb.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

and THUS she is winking at you in some horrible dream , while getting horribly banged.......

Let go of the horrible her altogether..

Give Way to New thoughts,Hopes and Aspirations,A New Woman ..and Dreams...:;;-


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

That's what is messed up, I have to rebuild my ego, self confidence first. I have to change how I acted the last year, no more door mat, no more putting everyone's needs in front of my own. I can be a decent guy without getting walked all over.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> Here's the thing, she is still constantly in my thoughts. We were together for 11 years. I can stare out at a store we shopped at and have the mind movies play in my head. I have such a great memory that right now it's been killer. Being the dumpee, the pain is 10x worse. You have to deal with the rejection, you question "what did I do, what could I have changed?" I guarantee that while my wife was battling her feelings, she never ONCE had to question if I loved her, if I found her attractive. What's worse is that when we were going through this she texted me that she realized I was the one for her forever, that she did love me. Less than 3 weeks later she told me she wanted a divorce. I fought for her until I moved out 4 days before Christmas (Merry Christmas Family). She did not fight for me! How disposable do you think that made me feel? That I was day old trash that just can be put out on the curb.


Problem is brother, you've been spouting this same line for the last two months. 

You need to let go of this mentality and get on with more positive thinking. I can't believe you are still going on about this. Go back and look at your posts from a month ago. Same wording, same thought process.

I had thought you were moving beyond this.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> That's what is messed up, I have to rebuild my ego, self confidence first. I have to change how I acted the last year, no more door mat, no more putting everyone's needs in front of my own. I can be a decent guy without getting walked all over.


You had been taken for granted by the woman and many others..

A Weak One will either be treated as dirt or a door mat...

A Person needs to have A Positive Ego...Thats a Must for Living...even to LOVE & LIVE Well in Wisdom...

I will need you to be a Tough Wise Guy who will be Good to Good and Bad to Bad ( Though you will need to give some chances to such according to the contexts)...


Have a Powerful , Wise Balance of your Self and Selflessness...


get Me ,?

*Do not give good things to dogs and *****es, they will turn and attack you.Do not give pearls to swines, they will trample on them..
*
*"Wisdom is to know , when to be generous , wh**en to be firm.." *


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Wow.
> 
> Maybe that's why she left. No offense, but that is very beta male. Not very attractive.
> 
> Friends don't eff each other over and cause each other pain on purpose.



That is a very inappropriate thing to say. I think he was genuinely trying to offer an opinion while yours was a low blow more focused on winning the argument 


@proudwidaddy, I think you should have blocked her long back. Not as a retaliatory act or knee jerk reaction after she removed your pictures. In that it does seem a little childish but nonetheless, you should move on..

The first thing you should do after a break up is "Lawyer up Hit the gym Delete Facebook "... It is a popular meme


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Warlock,
It wasn't more of a knee jerk reaction as it was more of finally having enough courage to do what I should've done a while back. Quite honestly I'm sure my stbxw removed the pictures from facebook months ago, as that it what she did with the pictures in the house. It's easier for her not to actually have to see my face, and be reminded about who I was.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> So a friend of mine told me that my stbxw has removed any and all photos that I was in from her facebook photo log, even pictures of me and the kids.
> 
> She has also done that at the house. She is doing her best to wipe away any and all trace of me.
> 
> I just can't believe I mean so little to her now.



Don't get me started about facebook.....


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

working_together said:


> Don't get me started about facebook.....


Its the tool of the Devil...


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> Bandit,
> She did the same thing at the house too, took all the pictures down in the house, except in the kids bedroom. It's like she is making it like I never even existed at all.


It eases her guilt.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> So let me get this straight, I was the one that was rejected, I took the high road to move out of the house so she can continue her in home day care, she has already introduced a "just friends" person into my children's lives, but I'm selfish because I don't want to have to see what she is up to? ARE YOU SERIOUS???


You need to speak up about her introducing "friends" in her home. These are your kids as well. This is inappropriate behavior and confusing to kids. I told my ex that he is not to introduce girlie to the kids for at least 6 months. And the same for me.....when I start dating.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh I already had that talk in no uncertain terms


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Everyone always down on FB. lol. If your spouse used it to do bad things, that was your spouse. Not FB. I am on FB and have no intentions of cheating and don't accept friends from people I don't want to. I don't even reply to PMs on here if they are friendly and not about anything specific...

Glad you had that talk, PIW. Kids don't need to be in this mess.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> Oh I already had that talk in no uncertain terms


Yeah, but his truck is in the driveway.....


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I would just once like to bottle up the pain I feel from the rejection, and let her feel it so she knows how the "dumpee" side feels


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Everyone always down on FB. lol. If your spouse used it to do bad things, that was your spouse. Not FB. I am on FB and have no intentions of cheating and don't accept friends from people I don't want to. I don't even reply to PMs on here if they are friendly and not about anything specific...
> 
> Glad you had that talk, PIW. Kids don't need to be in this mess.


I'm not big on f/b, never actually looked at H's f/b page when we were together or apart. I still have pics of him and I together and with the kids. I won't take them down, I really don't care. But....what I was pissed off about was the fact that he changed his status to "in a relationship" for everyone that we know mutually to see, including some of my family, and I have to answer questions. I hadn't told anyone that he was dating, now all of sudden people are asking me what the story is.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> I would just once like to bottle up the pain I feel from the rejection, and let her feel it so she knows how the "dumpee" side feels


You need to go on some casual dates to make you feel better, nothing serious, but just to lift yourself up a bit ..ya know?


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

What would that prove to her? That her decision to leave was right and she should have contempt for you. She already feels this pain and doesn't need any pressure to be reminded.


----------



## Speed (Dec 9, 2011)

Nsweet said:


> What would that prove to her? That her decision to leave was right and she should have contempt for you. She already feels this pain and doesn't need any pressure to be reminded.


What the hell are you talking about? What pain does she feel? She screwed him over.

So you are one of those people. You know, the folks that say if someone punches you in the face you should just turn the other cheek instead of kicking their teeth in?

Keep it up.. there are plenty of people in this world that would just love to keep beating you down.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

warlock07 said:


> That is a very inappropriate thing to say. I think he was genuinely trying to offer an opinion while yours was a low blow more focused on winning the argument
> 
> 
> @proudwidaddy, I think you should have blocked her long back. Not as a retaliatory act or knee jerk reaction after she removed your pictures. In that it does seem a little childish but nonetheless, you should move on..
> ...


I don't think his opinion was valid. It was more "let her just do her thing and treat you like garbage..." Which is wrong. There is nothing childish about blocking smoeone on FB. FB itself is pretty childish so...who really cares. But to call someone out as being childish just for shielding their life from someone is also inappropriate.

People talk ALL THE TIME about beta/alpha males and what makes a man. I can tell you if I was cheating and my husband just acted like "whatever" about it, it wouldn't be attractive and I would leave.

But, you can have your opinion that I was being harsh. I was only speaking MY opinion.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I think you could have expressed that with a bit more sensitivity. Just that your comment was particularly rude which isn't like you at all. 

Peace


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

facebook is just bad news, i wouldnt have that if you paid me :/


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Speed said:


> What the hell are you talking about? What pain does she feel? She screwed him over.
> 
> So you are one of those people. You know, the folks that say if someone punches you in the face you should just turn the other cheek instead of kicking their teeth in?
> 
> Keep it up.. there are plenty of people in this world that would just love to keep beating you down.


What would punching back prove anybody? You hit me, I hit you, you hit me back, I take you down in a choke hold, and we both spend the night in jail. And yes I am the type to kick your teeth in if you threaten my life. Is my life in danger? What's that.... speak up! No you say?! 

Well, if someone hurts you and you turn around and hurt them back then you are no better than they are. It takes a STRONG man to stand up and not hurt them back. You are no less of a man for fighting back than the jerk who strikes first. 

@That_girl,
If you wanted to say you disagree with my opinion then just say it. Don't take low blows and lower your respectability, just respectfully disagree and leave it at that.
You obviously know what makes a perfect man for every woman on earth so I won't argue with you.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

^ getting a little feisty there, eh?


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Getting back on track...

Facebook is a great way to keep in touch with people, but can also be a catalyst for pain and anxiety when breakups happen. My stbxw left me and soon took all photos of me/us off her profile. I've come close to unfriending her, but have yet to do so... my issue, my pain, I know. That said, I see no problem with unfriending a stbx. There comes a point when you need to do what you can to help your healing process and look after *you*.

I'm at the point where I don't stress about what she posts all that much anymore. I've unsubscribed from her which has helped, but have yet to cut her off.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, excuse me for not being perfect all the time. It's a tough job  :rofl:

PIW, I'm glad you are moving farther away from that which hurts you. It's foolish to remain in a place that hurts if you have any control over it.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> Here's the thing, she is still constantly in my thoughts. We were together for 11 years. I can stare out at a store we shopped at and have the mind movies play in my head. I have such a great memory that right now it's been killer. Being the dumpee, the pain is 10x worse. You have to deal with the rejection, you question "what did I do, what could I have changed?" I guarantee that while my wife was battling her feelings, she never ONCE had to question if I loved her, if I found her attractive. What's worse is that when we were going through this she texted me that she realized I was the one for her forever, that she did love me. Less than 3 weeks later she told me she wanted a divorce. I fought for her until I moved out 4 days before Christmas (Merry Christmas Family). She did not fight for me! How disposable do you think that made me feel? That I was day old trash that just can be put out on the curb.


Wow, Proud, that sounds so much like what my STBXH did to me! I had texts when I was on a school trip with our son saying he missed me not being there at night with him. Less than a month later, day before Halloween, he woke me up at 7 a.m. to tell me he'd had a breakthrough: he realized his unhappiness was due to not being honest with himself that he didn't love me. Yay for breakthroughs! The next day after we took our son trick or treating (somehow I held it together to finish his costume and take him out), he looked into my eyes while we had sex and said "I really do love you. I want to work things out." Not even three weeks later (two days before Thanksgiving), crocodile tears, then telling me he 'really tried' to love me romantically, but couldn't. About 5 minutes later the tears dried and the vitriol came out. He seemed to take great glee in telling me how I fell short in nearly every way, how he wanted to try other women, and wanted to take off his ring. Coincidentally (ha!), he had just rented a new office the day before, with a handy Murphy bed. Voila! Instant bachelor pad. Because we were using the same computers and he hadn't changed his FB password yet, his account automatically came up when I went to look at mine one day soon after that. I saw that he had planned a big Christmas party at his new place, obviously keeping secret from me. If his page hadn't come up, I would never have known -- until the pictures from the party came up on my FB feed. I have set my custom settings to not see what he does or where he goes. He took his relationship status off without telling me, and there is one lone picture of me, along with one lone picture of an estranged friend in a folder separate from all other pictures -- many, many of his new crowd and female friends. Because our son doesn't have his own FB or email yet, I've not blocked or unfriended STBXH just in case our son wants to send him something funny he sees online. I tried the 'friendship after split' thing -- we have very similar warped senses of humor, so I'd send him things once in a great while that I couldn't really share with anyone else. A few weeks ago, he sent me a PM saying he wasn't comfortable with me posting things to his page, and that he was so glad that we had a relationship where it was 'cool' to tell me things like that. Well, it hurt me, so I finally thought 'Eff him,' and have not posted a thing since. It hurts because I still see things that I find funny, and my first impulse is to 'share' them with him. Just that fact reminds me all over again that we are not a part of each other's lives anymore, like I thought we'd always be. I dread everyone getting the Timeline thing on FB, because I heard it will show things like when you changed your relationship status. That'll be just great.


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

I changed my relationship status to "blank" and chose the option that only I could see it and it didn't show up on the timeline. I didn't want extended family and friends to see the change, but I also couldn't have it continue to say "married". Don't worry. Just choose that option and only those that really examine your info and knew everything that was on it before you changed it can tell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

That's good to know, Wildflower, thanks!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Angepixie,

Don't take this the wrong way....

But please learn the value of paragraphs.

Looking at your post was like looking out over Mirkwood Forest.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> Bandit,
> She did the same thing at the house too, took all the pictures down in the house, except in the kids bedroom. It's like she is making it like I never even existed at all.


This is actually very normal.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry. I don't want my posts to take up too much space, but that's not the way to go about it. Thanks for the honesty, bandit.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Sorry. I don't want my posts to take up too much space, but that's not the way to go about it. Thanks for the honesty, bandit.


Didn't mean to be rude. I like your posts.

I'm just having a crappy day.

Peace.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Someone send me a cyber slap once a day so that I don't keep looking (analyzing) his FB. He has pretty much customized his FB so he is careful what I can see etc. We haven't blocked each other (I post stuff about the kids rather than talk to him) so that's how he keeps up w/ the household stuff. 
The other day I noticed he took down many pics of me/us (I know sounds familiar) and today I noticed my post in Dec (since the 'fight' started) he has customized my I <3 U so that only a few can see it. He could have deleted it, I guess. But instead he customized it.... sitting here analyzing. 

We chat via fb rather than email most of the time. We keep it focused. He has not shown any sign of changing his mind about the separation.He has asked to see the kids (first time in wks he asked usually I or one of the kids instigate). 

Just please daily when I wake up - send a virtual slap telling me to stay off of his page. I actually have stayed off FB a lot so he can't im me unless I feel strong enough to chat.


----------

